
Facebook’s Ties to India’s Ruling Party Complicate Its Fight Against Hate Speech - jestinjoy1
https://time.com/5883993/india-facebook-hate-speech-bjp/
======
jagannathtech
Complete bogus of an article. Nothing happens to plenty of posts on Facebook
that are pure hatespeech against hindus, BJP and Modi himself even after
properly being reported... does that mean Facebook has ties with all those
Islamists, maoists, leftists etc??

Even the NGO in question here avaaz has been allegedly involved in shady
things and is trying to bully the govt as a retaliation against govt's efforts
in regularising FCRA funding and the NGO also wants to curry favours from the
opposition party which is famous for its corruption.

